# Cz s/a



## jrad (Jun 4, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if the CZ 75 compact OR the SP-01 will remain in S/A after the initial D/A trigger pull? Or if I want S/A only will it stay S/A if I cock the hammer on the first shot? I haven't fired a CZ yet but the reviews are stellar.

Thanks!


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Well here is how the mechanism works:

1. after you insert the magazine you have to rack the slide to load the first round in the chamber
2. this will result in the following:
a. round in chamber
b. the hammer is cocked
c. the gun now is in S/A
3. At this stage, if you do not want to fire, you can lower the hammer (either manually or by using the decocker lever if you buy the one with decocker) - please note that lowering the hammer manually requires precautions and its own safety procedure
4. After the hammer is decoked, now the gun is in D/A. If you pull the trigger at this stage, the trigger pull would be heavy because the trigger pull is required to raise the hammer and then break the hammer release to fire the first round (just like a revolver D/A)
5. once the first round is fired in DA, then the slide will automatically rack and load the next round into the chamber. Now the hammer is cocked and the gun is in S/A mode, with a lighter trigger pull - and so on..

hope this will help.


----------



## jrad (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Jimmy! That's exactly what I needed to know. I hate D/A only guns and the CZ's just became more appealing!


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

You won't go wrong with CZs I love mine..I have a 75 SP01 tactical and a 75 Compact PCR D. Look at my Avatar, these are the CZs brothers as i call them.


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

jimmy said:


> Well here is how the mechanism works:
> 
> 1. after you insert the magazine you have to rack the slide to load the first round in the chamber
> 2. this will result in the following:
> ...


Good grief Jimmy.This couldn't be explained any better. If a person could walk away scratcing his head after this explanation, he must be brain dead.


----------

